# "Iver" Johnson Motor Wheel



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice Johnson Motor Wheel on an Iver Johnson. 


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301835461806


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 17, 2016)

That's cool.


----------



## bombollis (Jan 17, 2016)

I want this one bad. Just out of my price range though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

It's a rare motor. 



bombollis said:


> I want this one bad. Just out of my price range though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2016)

nobody jumped on mine for $8000.00


----------



## bombollis (Jan 19, 2016)

bricycle said:


> nobody jumped on mine for $8000.00




That's sick! Are you still open to selling it? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruth-gehrig (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi guys!  Just discovered this site. The original posted Johnson is mine and still available.
Thank you!
Michael


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

ruth-gehrig said:


> Hi guys!  Just discovered this site. The original posted Johnson is mine and still available.
> Thank you!
> Michael




Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## ruth-gehrig (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi Guys just friendly bumping the post to let anyone interested know that the bike is still available.  Send me your offers.
Thanks!
Michael


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2016)

bombollis said:


> That's sick! Are you still open to selling it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry, didn't have my post on notify... I had already sold mine 2-3 years ago.


----------

